# How to add sparkolloid powder?



## BernardSmith (Nov 27, 2013)

I have not used sparkolloid powder to fine wine but am thinking about adding some to some cider I am making. The bottle says to dissolve the powder in boiling water for five minutes and then it says to add the mixture to the carboy. Do you add the mixture at near boiling temperature or do you allow the mixture to cool and then add it? Thanks


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 27, 2013)

White, Red, Rosé, Fruit, Cider, Mead
For superior clarification of wine

Hot Mix Sparkolloid® NF is specially formulated to clarify wine without impacting aroma, body or flavor. It can be used after bentonite or carbon fining to help compact lees. Hot Mix Sparkolloid NF can be helpful in removing haze left by other fining agents.

To Use:

Heat water to boiling [1-2 gallons of water per pound Hot Mix Sparkolloid NF (8-15 L/kg)].
Slowly stir in the Hot Mix Sparkolloid NF. Maintain temperature above 82°C(180°F) while agitating the mixture constantly until all of the translucent glob*ules of clarifier have been dissolved and the mixture is smooth and creamy (approximately 20-30 minutes).
While still hot, slowly add the mixture to the wine. This is easily accomplished by adding to a tank being mixed by a Guth agitator or by introduc*ing the hot mixture into the line during a pump-over.
Let the wine settle one week or more, depending some*what on the volume of wine involved.
Then filter, preferably from the top of the tank.

Storage: Keep tightly sealed and dry. Shelf life is 4 years at 18ºC(65ºF).
Recommended Dosage
125-500 ppm 12-48 g/hL 1.0-4.0 lb/1000 gal


----------

